# Ordered New Lathe Today



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

look forward to more feedback


----------



## pitchnsplinters (Dec 26, 2008)

FYI, this is not a Review.

In the future please blog about your purchase and reserve the review area for feedback on the tools performance, Manufacturer's customer support, and your all around dis/satisfaction with the tool.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Congratulations on your new lathe purchase! I have been looking at the Jet lathe and look forward to seeing what you an dother sthink of it think of it.think of itthink of itthink of itthink of itthink of it


----------



## Tomas (Jun 25, 2007)

Ok, then.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

What a review! Based on this I should go and buy one today!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

congrats! this would make a GREAT blog!!!!

not sure where the "review" part in this review is….


----------



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

Congratulations Stan on the new purchase. Pretty exciting to have bigger iron for bigger bowls. I just hope your enthusiasm on being connected to LumberJocks isn't curbed by the barage of flames you sometimes see here if someone mistakenly posts in the wrong area. I'll look forward to the "second" part of your review when you've had a chance to turn on the new lathe. Myself I'm waiting for Woodcraft to have another sale on the Nova 1624-44.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Lighten up guys he's new to the site by 6 days. He'll find his way around soon enough. Stan, after you recieve your Jet, come back a write a review on what you think, was it easy to assemble, how does it run, and generally tell us if you're satisfied. I think you made a good purchase and this is one of the best midprice lathes on the market. Welcome to LJs sorry I should have posted this on your home page.


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

Looking forward to more as well. I haven't stepped into the turning arena yet but have been watching closely the reviews. Jet seems to be a market leader.

Welcome, Stan!!


----------



## vcooney (Jan 4, 2009)

You made a good choice, it's a solid well built lathe.


----------



## StanCurtis (Jul 12, 2009)

I appologize for posting what apparently did not meet the requirements of a review. I was under the impression that the reasons for selecting a particular machine qualified as a review. Sort of an Einsteinian "Thought Experiment" to come to a conclusion. Look at the neccessary items, check the nice-to-have list, and cross-check diffent manufacturers.

Well, I have the machine now, and will shortly post a real review on assembly, quality, features, and perceived faults. That will be followed by some project reports. You see, I value LumberJocks too much not to learn my lessons.

Cheers, Stan


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Stan,
As said already…do not worry..it happens. LOTS of things to learn on a new forum…believe me, your not the first to post something in the wrong spot, nor will you be the last. Congrats on the new lathe and I look forward to reading your review and seeing what you make with it. Welcome to Lumberjocks !!!!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Perhaps you could post a review on your old lathe and why you've decided to turn it into a sharpening station instead . I like to wait until I've owned and used a new tool for a while before posting a review about it , otherwise it's kind of like just showing off a new toy. But anyway , welcome to LJs…You'll like it here and certainly learn a whole lot more than just where to post a review ! LOL Have a great day : )


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Stan

Your new lathe looks great! When you have used it awhile you can go back and edit your old review if you want. I do not think you have to appologize for anything. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

Howdy Stan!!..welcome to LJ's!!..please post your review as soon as you can..I really want to know how this lathe works out for you..I don't have a lathe as of yet..but I really need to get one soon but want to hear how you like it first.. Again..welcome to LJ's!!


----------



## astonman (Feb 1, 2009)

Stan,

How do you like your Jet 1442? I am thinking about buying one and would like your feedback.


----------



## StanCurtis (Jul 12, 2009)

I picked up the lathe at a dealer approximately 60 miles from home. They had a bit of problem loading it on my Dakota pickup due to the size of the packing crates. It was raining gently when I started home, but the two crates well protected the machine until the load was in the garage about 40 yards from my shop.

To get the lathe over to the shop after the rain I broke down the assemblies into practical modules. That way I could lift, with difficulty, all of them. The headstock was the worst … too many projections with too many things that could be damaged. A hand cart sufficed to get the components over to the shop.

The Jet 1442 can be assembled by one person who is 70 years old … if he kept himself in reasonable shape and planned ahead. I blocked up the bed on a tool stand, then slipped the legs under and drew up the mounting bolts, then lifted it off the tool stand. The tailstock and tool rest banjo went on easily; the headstock was a bugger to handle alone. If possible a capable helper would be an advantage.

The machine was very well packaged. All the components were well finished and required minimal clean-up. The machined edges were deburred and relatively smooth. The only real quality problem was the decals; they were loose and not securely stuck on. Alignment of the headstock and tailstock was nearly perfect. I did not use Jet's design for the shelf but used a 2 by 4 foot piece of ¾ inch MDF. I had a piece 4 by 9 inches left over.

Since getting the 1442 I have turned numerous bowls of various sizes as well as candlesticks and smaller items like refrigerator magnets. I primarily use chucks from Penn State Industries which I have found to be high quality at reasonable prices. The machine runs very smoothly, even with out-of-balance log sections chucked up with a tailstock assist. The only complaint I would have is that the slowest speed is a bit fast for some of the larger and more irregular work pieces.

I would heartily recommend the Jet 1442 VS lathe for anyone who wants a mid price range tool. It has full capability to do jobs that would be impossible on a lighter weight, less rigid lathe.

If you would like some photos, ND2ELK, let me know youe E-mail address. I seem to be having problems getting this forum to accept them. Please don't be too critical of the cluttered way the photos look. A contractor is currently working on plans for a new shop building. It will be set up to be usable year-round and have room enough to add a few more tools.


----------

